# Linux Binary Compatibility and Zoom



## fbsd_ (Apr 25, 2021)

First of all, I don't wanna want to use Zoom on web version. I want to use it with FreeBSD. I take a look at Linux Binary Compatibility but got lots of errors. I'm guessing they are about shared objects maybe? I saw a package exist for FreeBSD Zoom but it says sound unstable and under development so not stable and useful one cuz because no sounds. I know Zoom is close-source so we are unable to compile from source too. I saw some people suggested Ubuntu chroot run but I want to run with Linux Binary comp. without errors. HOW?_


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 25, 2021)

Well, for the errors; we'll need to know what the errors are (starting from the command used to execute).  For running, 2 areas you will have to check on the linux package, is going to be making sure all the necessary libs are installed/available.  The other being the executable files need to be marked so Freebsd knows to use the linux compatibility layer.  As far as sound, chances are you are going have to find out what it supports, being linux I'd hazard to say it depends on pulseaudio.  The handbook, details how to check for missing libraries and branding the executable files.

https://docs.freebsd.org/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

ct85711 said:


> Well, for the errors; we'll need to know what the errors are (starting from the command used to execute).  For running, 2 areas you will have to check on the linux package, is going to be making sure all the necessary libs are installed/available.  The other being the executable files need to be marked so Freebsd knows to use the linux compatibility layer.  As far as sound, chances are you are going have to find out what it supports, being linux I'd hazard to say it depends on pulseaudio.  The handbook, details how to check for missing libraries and branding the executable files.
> 
> https://docs.freebsd.org/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu-lbc-install.html


libQt5QuickWidgets.so.5 : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.

I already run:
`pkg install linux-c7-qt-4.8.7_4`

Can I copy so library from linux and paste to `/compat/linux/lib64`
Any solution?


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 26, 2021)

It just so happens, there is several linux libraries already available in the ports(and pkg), to help provide some of the common dependencies.  You may have to guess on which on has the needed library, I'd say either devel/linux-c7-qt or x11-toolkits/linux-c7-qt-x11.  You can see the list by doing a easy `pkg search linux`.

Edit:
There is also a www/linux-c7-qtwebkit that may also have it.


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

ct85711 said:


> It just so happens, there is several linux libraries already available in the ports(and pkg), to help provide some of the common dependencies.  You may have to guess on which on has the needed library, I'd say either devel/linux-c7-qt or x11-toolkits/linux-c7-qt-x11.  You can see the list by doing a easy `pkg search linux`.
> 
> Edit:
> There is also a www/linux-c7-qtwebkit that may also have it.


Nope I installed all of that but not working. So Im guessing that ports made by getting this files over Linux systems(mostly CentOS) so cant I download CentOS and copy that library over it? Or maybe I can find it over a rpm package


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

Also zoom available over pkg:
`pkg install zoom-video-conferencing-client-5.3.465578.0920_1`
But It says "sound doesnt yet work". So are gonna play silent cinema wft?


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 26, 2021)

Possibly, I do recall some threads that sound/mic may not work too well with the linux emulation layer.  For me, I searched for discord app (not the browser version), and was hearing the same thing.  I haven't got around to testing yet, to see if that has changed or not.

As far as the library goes, yes you will need to copy the linux version over to solve it.  Hopefuly the sound works for you (as it'd encourage me to getting the discord app working).


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

ct85711 said:


> Possibly, I do recall some threads that sound/mic may not work too well with the linux emulation layer.  For me, I searched for discord app (not the browser version), and was hearing the same thing.  I haven't got around to testing yet, to see if that has changed or not.
> 
> As far as the library goes, yes you will need to copy the linux version over to solve it.  Hopefuly the sound works for you (as it'd encourage me to getting the discord app working).


Im sorry for FreeBSD but apps seems to be a little limited. Especially video conference client ones in pandemic. Nearly everyone using them and especially for Discord. Any suggestions to do? Maybe running web version seems to be best solution or what about not using Linux Bin. com. and using Ubuntu or Debian chroots to making it easier to install libraries and things on them? Just sudo apt-get install thing seems to be a better solution than limited pkg libraries


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 26, 2021)

Sadly, I haven't really seen any threads when I looked for any good solutions for video conferencing software in general for FreeBSD.  The most that I've only seen is only use the web version.  It doesn't help a lot of the software are designed to use electron (luckily Zoom is sounding like it doesn't); even then devs have zero interest of even touching FreeBSD; even with a 10 foot pole.  Some research in the general issue, it seems to be primarily an issue of how FreeBSD libraries are made; that you have to make them on an actual FreeBSD machine where as Linux and other OS's you can simply just target that OS and make a compatible library without even being on that OS.  The other side that doesn't help, is the Linux Compatibility Layer is similar to wine (though not as a separate program), mostly in a sense that it can very well be a hit or miss on what instructions was implemented, may in the end be the biggest issue.

As far as the Linux stuff, chroot doesn't really work with linux.  The main thing is that the FreeBSD kernel is different to the Linux one, and chroot still uses the base system to work.  You could try grabbing an rpm or debian package and getting the library from that.  In general, it doesn't matter how you acquire the linux library; just that you get one from somewhere.


----------



## fbsd_ (Apr 26, 2021)

ct85711 said:


> Sadly, I haven't really seen any threads when I looked for any good solutions for video conferencing software in general for FreeBSD.  The most that I've only seen is only use the web version.  It doesn't help a lot of the software are designed to use electron (luckily Zoom is sounding like it doesn't); even then devs have zero interest of even touching FreeBSD; even with a 10 foot pole.  Some research in the general issue, it seems to be primarily an issue of how FreeBSD libraries are made; that you have to make them on an actual FreeBSD machine where as Linux and other OS's you can simply just target that OS and make a compatible library without even being on that OS.  The other side that doesn't help, is the Linux Compatibility Layer is similar to wine (though not as a separate program), mostly in a sense that it can very well be a hit or miss on what instructions was implemented, may in the end be the biggest issue.
> 
> As far as the Linux stuff, chroot doesn't really work with linux.  The main thing is that the FreeBSD kernel is different to the Linux one, and chroot still uses the base system to work.  You could try grabbing an rpm or debian package and getting the library from that.  In general, it doesn't matter how you acquire the linux library; just that you get one from somewhere.


Yea so what about using wine to run Zoom or Discord and close-source things like that? huh


----------



## ct85711 (Apr 26, 2021)

Wine is more of an emulator for running Windows applications (looks like 32bit at that, as they mention they don't have the 64bit stuff implemented); I don't think there is anything as an Linux emulator outside of the Linux Compatibility Layer.  For me, I'm stuck dual booting until I there is something can get an acceptable alternative for the few programs that I need (primarily the video conferencing stuff).  I will never accept a web version as an alternative.  There is one program, that may be a long shot on being an alternative, is maybe Pidgin.  At least on that, it seems there is some support for connecting to Discord (no idea is the voice chat portion works), nor do I have any idea of support on Zoom/MS Teams.  The downside, is that the only actual release they have is an old 2.x branch; and the newer rework branch (3.x) is in a major rewrite and looks to be a long time away before they will have an usable version. (I've been catching the main dev working on Pidgin on twitch, so I've seen them at least working on it.)  Eventually I'd like to maybe see if I can help them out some, but haven't had much time right now to do anything.


----------



## bsduck (Apr 27, 2021)

If the services you need don't work in a browser, or for some reason you don't want to use the web version, then my advice would be to run them in a Linux virtual machine. That's easy to set up, it will work without much hassle, and it's always a good idea to keep those evil (read: not-really-privacy-focussed) pieces of software separated from your data.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 27, 2021)

I am fairly surprised there has been any work on getting the Linux client working when the web versions of Zoom / Teams works pretty well.

As far as I know, these "clients" are just rolled up web apps anyway.

If you actively want to run proprietary binaries, then VirtualBox is probably the safest way.


----------

